# here is my baby



## dbanugo (Nov 18, 2002)

330cic sports with 19inch wheels. what do you guys think


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

dbanugo said:


> *330cic sports with 19inch wheels. what do you guys think *


Nice color and top!


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Looks good! CH's... :drool:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Pretty nice wheels, but looks a little too low in the back. Is it lowered, or is that just a visual effect of the big wheels?


----------

